# (A) Die PVE Gilde "Sanctus" Tichondrius-EU sucht...



## Mallon (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir die Gilde Sanctus suchen noch neue Member.

Zu uns:

Wir sind eine Gilde die sich auf den PVE-Bereich konzentriert. Wir sind auf dem Server Tichondrius-EU zuhause und fühlen uns hier auch sehr wohl. Die Gilde Sanctus wurde Anfang des Jahres 2008 aus einer kleinen Gruppe verrückter Jungs gegründet. 
Mit anfänglichen Problemen wie das so ist bei einer Gilden Neugründung haben wir uns mittlerweile zu einer guten Raidgilde und Gemeinschaft gemacht. 
In BC haben wir dann angefangen mit unseren Wöchentlichen Kara-Raids und haben uns dann hochgearbeitet bis zum Schwarzentempel. Für uns ist dann leider WotLK etwas zu früh gekommen und wir konnten somit nicht mehr in SWP reinschnuppern. 

Zu Tichondrius:

Man muss zugeben das man auf diesem Server als Ally etwas in der Unterzahl gegenüber der Horde ist. Der Server ist auch nicht gerade überbevölkert. Aber dadurch gibt es auch viele Vorteile. Man kann Raiden ohne größere Lags oder PVP ohne große Wartezeit in den BG’s. Dazu kommt noch das man sehr schnell an Gold kommt, da man vieles für höhere Preise im AH verkaufen kann als auf anderen Servern. &#61514; 
Randomgruppen für Heros und Raids gibt es auch genug. Ein Problem gibt es noch deshalb melden wir uns auch hier. Der Server hat einen großen Mangel an guten Tanks und Healer.

Was suchen wir:

Im Moment sind wir dringend auf der Suche nach 2-3 guten Healer. Priester und Druiden wären uns sehr willkommen aber auch andere Klassen haben natürlich ein Chance.
Wenn ihr kein Healer seid, euch aber trotzdem gerne bei uns Bewerben wollt, dann macht das doch einfach. Wir freuen uns über jeden der Interesse an unserer Gilde zeigt.

Was könnt ihr bei uns erwarten:

Sehr nette und hilfsbereite Member, die euch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Eine erfahrene Gilden – und Raidleitung und ein angenehmes Kilma in den Raids. Natürlich eine Homepage mit Forum, Raidplaner und TS. 
Jetzt noch das wichtigste was wir finden… Sehr viel Spaß ob im Game oder im TS, bei uns ist jeder für einen dummen Spruch gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was erwarten wir von euch:

Du solltest deinen Char  spielen können und eine gewisse Raiderfahrung mitbringen. Dein Ziel sollte sein im Aktuellen Contend  so weit wie möglich zu kommen und du solltest auch ein paar Skillpunkte in Sachen Durchhalte vermögen investiert haben, falls es bei einem Boss den ein oder anderen Wipe geben sollte. Dich über die aktuellen Bosse Informieren und für die Raids vorbereitet sein. 
Jetzt wieder das wichtigste… Spaß am spielen haben. 

Raidstand:

Naxx 10er: Clear
Sartharion 10er: Clear
Archevon 10er: Clear

Naxx 25er: 11/15
Sartharion 25er. Clear
Archevon 25er: Clear


So das war jetzt doch etwas viel Text und ich hoffe ich hab euch damit nicht abgeschreckt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls wir mit diesem Beitrag euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann schaut doch einfach mal auf unserer HP unter www.sanctus-gil.de.tl rein und lasst eine Bewerbung da. Wir freuen und über jeden der Interesse an uns zeigt.
Bei fragen stehe ich euch gerne zur Verfügung.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mallon <Sanctus>


----------



## Mallon (29. Januar 2009)

/push


----------

